# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Filled D&D 3.5 - Class Fix/Rewrite Mutual Solo Adventure Playtesting

## Biscuit

I have a number of base and prestige class rewrites/fixes (link in signature) and all of them could use more playtesting and feedback (if you happen to use them in other games - fantastic! _Please_ DM me your thoughts and experiences).

As I am already DMing a full game currently, and because I would actually like to also _play_ with some of my ideas, I'm looking for someone willing to do a high-level solo game swap. I DM for your solo adventure, and you DM for mine. We both base our player characters around one or more of the classes listed in the post linked in my signature.
*
Quick & Dirty Rules that I propose we use for our two solo games:*
Level 15-20 (I'm good with anything in this sweet spot) with max HD/level40-50 Point Buy (Also negotiable. Cohorts are non-gestalt & use point buy of 10 less than their Leader, if applicable)Gestalt, and able to prestige on both sides. Once a class skill, always a class skill._Must_ incorporate 1 or more class rewrites/fixes listed in my signature link as the 'focus' or core of the built.Any 3.x Race - Though I _prefer_ class levels over savage progressions. Single template or Race up to +3LA allowed.Only 1/2 WBL (need data on class abilities, not on equipment), Cohorts use Table 423: NPC Gear Value (DMG p. 127)Any official 3.x material. Wizards of the Coast Web Articles included (use 3.5 update if it exists or 3.0 content if not).RP is awesome and I love it...but I'm here for _data_, so RP when appropriate, but main focus is on the crunchy bits.Any alignment. Be the villain, you'll fight heroes. Be the hero, you'll fight villains. Just be sensible & consistant.Feat at every odd level, up to 2 flaws (for up to 2 bonus feats) and up to 2 traits.We will both be using Myth Weaver Character Sheet(s).Each of us take turns posting in _both_ games. I go to post, and I post in the game I am DMing first, then as my character in the game you are DMing - never posting in _just_ one, for fairness. Then you do the same. Then repeat! This ensures that both games rise or fall together - hopefully enough motivation to stave off DM burnout. :)

*Gameworld:* The game I DM will be tailored to the class(es) chosen. A good-aligned /Silver Key might start off being hired to penetration-test a wizard tower's defenses, whereas an evil-aligned Soulknife/Ninja might be hired as an assassin. A magical mishap might have left you stranded in a strange place that just _happens_ to require your unique talents to get home (or survive), no matter what you are.

That is the meat and potatoes. If you ask a question that is answered clearly in the above bulleted list, I reserve the right to mock you. Also, please do _not_ post to 'express interest'. Adding this here to specifically to weed out those who do _not_ read thoroughly before posting impulsively, as I find it is a decent litmus test for gauging attention span and reliability. Instead, pitch your character build in one spoiler and pitch your game in a second spoiler to keep the thread clean. If you want to include a statblock that links to a mock-up sheet, even better - just fill in personality, background (be vague but descriptive), etc instead of posting it here. Formatting your sheet to be easily navigated/read is _very_ important to me.

If you need clarification on the proposed rules or any of the class fixes/rewrites not listed in their included Changelog, feel free to ask!

*So!* Anyone interested...? Hoping to start with the new year, if at all possible.

----------


## Feathersnow

*Spoiler:  my character*
Show


For centuries, the tribe served the Great Wyrm Trixisnict. Then, adventurers came to dispute taxation of local village, things became heated, and the dragon was assassinated!

Snictirix (male kobold spellthief/sorcerer-> trapsmith/missile mage) has taken it upon himself to get revenge on the murderers!


*Spoiler:  my game pitch*
Show


This would be loosely based on a novel I read as a teenager.  A wizard of your acquaintance accidentally unleashed a small group of powerful abberations into a large city.  You must kill them, ideally in a a way that prevents anyone finding out it had anything to do with anyone you ever met.

----------


## Da'Shain

*Spoiler: Proposed Character*
Show

A Dragonfire Adept/Heir of Syberys // Beguiler/Dragon Disciple (10 level variant, likely Howling dragon).  A mage who was banished to Pandemonium and forced to subsist there for decades, and came back to the Material a bit crazed but having learned lessons from the sounds of that plane in messing with people's heads.  CG~CN, a bit of a cloud cuckoolander who has some darkness in him from his ordeal who is nevertheless striving to reintegrate into his previous heroic mage lifestyle.

I'd like to try the full level 20 build (DFA 17/Heir of Syberys 3 // Beguiler 10/Dragon Disciple 10) if possible, although question: 9th level spells are added to the Dragon Disciple's spell list by the class, but as written I don't think any spontaneous caster can get to 9th level spells while lagging 3 caster levels behind.  Is it your intention that they reach 9th level spell slots, or that they can use Versatile Spellcaster or the like to access 9th level spells without having the slots?


*Spoiler: Proposed Game*
Show

You stumbled out of some sort of glass cylinder, groggy and confused, in some kind of chamber with rows of the same.  Most are empty, most of the rest are filled with obviously dead ... _things_, and strange machinery lines floor, ceiling and wall.  Unsettling howls echo from behind sealed doors along the far wall ...

As one specimen among many, figure out what is happening and how to get home, if home is truly what you're searching for.

----------


## Biscuit

> 9th level spells are added to the Dragon Disciple's spell list by the class, but as written I don't think any spontaneous caster can get to 9th level spells while lagging 3 caster levels behind.  Is it your intention that they reach 9th level spell slots, or that they can use Versatile Spellcaster or the like to access 9th level spells without having the slots?


Technically, only a kobold sorcerer can get those bonus spells by level 20, by using the Ritual of Rebirth and Greater Ritual of Rebirth that kobolds alone have access too - it gives them spell progression as if they were a sorcerer of 1 level higher than they are. Everyone else would normally get them at level 21, which is why they get 3 very _good_ bonus spells known.

Also, for your build, if you did DFA 20 || Beguiler 7 / Dragon Disciple 10 / Heir of Siberys 3, you would not sacrifice your breath weapon progression of DFA and could take Dragon Breath feat at level 17 to use your half-dragon breath weapon every 1d4 rounds and Breath of Siberys feat at level 19 to increase all your breath weapons by 2d6 damage. You would lose another caster progression level (capping at 16), but you would gain +2d6 to your half-dragon breath weapon and +3d6 for the DFA breath weapons. 

Just wanted to point that out, in case you had not considered that route, since it only loses you a single 8th and single 7th level Beguiler spell slot and +2 to Overcome SR in order to gain an extra 2-3d6 damage-per-round, another breath effect, and +1 Natural Armor.

----------


## Aleph Null

> That is the meat and potatoes.


mmmm....potatoes. Now I'm hungry...

I am doing a cross country move at the moment but if you are down to (a) have multiple games of this and (b) wait a bit longer for me I like this idea enough to try it out.

----------


## Biscuit

> mmmm....potatoes. Now I'm hungry...
> 
> I am doing a cross country move at the moment but if you are down to (a) have multiple games of this and (b) wait a bit longer for me I like this idea enough to try it out.


It will depend on the speed of other applicants. Since the 'Holiday Slump' is real, I imagine my small hope of a quick launch is likely a pipe dream. So, there is the chance that things take longer than the 2ish week tentative goal I set.

And _yes_, potatoes are _amazing_. I recently attended a Medieval Christmas Market, and they had rosemary roasted potatoes, as well as roasted pork on a stick, and fresh pad-fried garlic bread served with this interesting garlic sauce and fresh chopped/fried bacon bits that was absolutely amazing. Wish I hadn't waited until near the end to go, otherwise I'd have went a few times just for the food.

----------


## dantiesilva

*Spoiler: my game*
Show

kobold sorcerer 5/dragon disciple 1/pact-bound adept 5/+4 dragon disciple//rogue 5/ combat trapsmith 5/ dungeon lord 5. My idea is a kobold leader who has been serving his dragon leige for so long he has started to become more and more draconic. He cares only about his home (which is in the dragons lair, red dragon) I can't really see him wandering to much outside his "dungeon" however as it is where he is strongest and where he would consolidate his power. Perhaps you could make a team to go against the defenses he and the dragon have in place?


*Spoiler: your game*
Show

I much rather here what you would like to play and do and I can try to build a story around it if that is okay with you.

----------


## Biscuit

> *Spoiler: my game*
> Show
> 
> kobold sorcerer 5/dragon disciple 1/pact-bound adept 5/+4 dragon disciple//rogue 5/ combat trapsmith 5/ dungeon lord 5. My idea is a kobold leader who has been serving his dragon leige for so long he has started to become more and more draconic. He cares only about his home (which is in the dragons lair, red dragon) I can't really see him wandering to much outside his "dungeon" however as it is where he is strongest and where he would consolidate his power. Perhaps you could make a team to go against the defenses he and the dragon have in place?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler: your game*
> Show
> 
> I much rather here what you would like to play and do and I can try to build a story around it if that is okay with you.


I absolutely love the idea that a kobold trapsmith dungeon lord basically acting as the head of security for a dragon and their hoard, going around 'making rounds' to refresh traps and going on high alert and into 'active defense' mode when greedy adventurers come knocking. Very unique concept!

----------


## dantiesilva

> I absolutely love the idea that a kobold trapsmith dungeon lord basically acting as the head of security for a dragon and their hoard, going around 'making rounds' to refresh traps and going on high alert and into 'active defense' mode when greedy adventurers come knocking. Very unique concept!


I am glad you like the concept as I was unsure if I should even post as after all the character is very "This is my home, why would I leave." vs " I'm going to go out into the world and make a name for myself."My original character idea was a Aztec warrior lizardfolk (Druid/Rogue) using Combat Trapsmith from your spoiler to see how a lizardfolk pushing back against humanity (he also would have taken Beast heart adept for the special animal companions) to regain some of his homeland but I figured why stop at helping you playtest 1 of your classes when I could do 2. Add in that kobolds and combat trapsmith go hand and hand together it seemed like a no brainier.

But less about me, more about you, is there a certain class you would like to test yourself? The longer I have to chew on some details the better of a game I might be able to run for you if picked. And throwing you into a generic concept and making you fit to said standards doesn't seem all that fair for a solo swap game session. I have two map's of worlds I have started to create (mostly for my son to play in and friends) however if either one seems of intrests to you we could play in those worlds.

Map 1

Map 2

Or we could go with the standard greyhawk setting, or forgotten realms. Whatever works best for you :Elan:

----------


## Aleph Null

> It will depend on the speed of other applicants. Since the 'Holiday Slump' is real, I imagine my small hope of a quick launch is likely a pipe dream. So, there is the chance that things take longer than the 2ish week tentative goal I set.
> 
> And _yes_, potatoes are _amazing_. I recently attended a Medieval Christmas Market, and they had rosemary roasted potatoes, as well as roasted pork on a stick, and fresh pad-fried garlic bread served with this interesting garlic sauce and fresh chopped/fried bacon bits that was absolutely amazing. Wish I hadn't waited until near the end to go, otherwise I'd have went a few times just for the food.


I like them best fried (one of the few foods I actually enjoy fried) or else shredded and oven-roasted in a way that results in a crispy-but-not-fried ketchup-dipping device of epicness. Mashed with cheese is a not-so-distant 3rd, though it does take a bit longer of cooking for me than most to make them smooth enough that way. They go stupidly well in chowder and Thai curry as well, which is fascinating. That they are so versatile is their greatest trait -- that, and fairly easy to grow in most climates. Hardy, too -- mom and I used to pop them in the ground in the backyard in March and dig them up in September with basically no work inbetween, and I think she still grows them actually (we stopped having a big vegetable garden when things got busy with my sister's and my schoolwork but the potatoes and asparagus and a few herbs are still there to this day).

As for the holiday time, I did take this Thursday and Friday off (more specifically, I set my last day for this job on the 21st and my new job doesn't start until January 3rd) so I may have a bit of extra time to catch up on this sort of stuff. We shall see.

----------


## dantiesilva

@Biscuit 

For the ability of Kobold's, "Slight build" to be exact, it states that they can treat themselves as one size category smaller if it is advantageous to them for opposed checks. So would that mean instead of the +4 size modifier to hide checks it would instead be +8? I want to make sure my numbers are right so that way it will be easy to do all the book keeping later.

----------


## Biscuit

*Update:* I have updated my signature thread with another prestige class I'd left half-finished until today: Arcane Duelist.

Finally got the wording formatted how I wanted, and wanted to push the update while people were still contemplating possible builds/proposals for a solo game swap.




> For the ability of Kobold's, "Slight build" to be exact, it states that they can treat themselves as one size category smaller if it is advantageous to them for opposed checks. So would that mean instead of the +4 size modifier to hide checks it would instead be +8? I want to make sure my numbers are right so that way it will be easy to do all the book keeping later.


That may be a RAW vs RAI argument, but I come down on the side of RAW with this (kobolds need all the help they can get), so I would say yes to Tiny for the purposes Hide vs Spot checks.

----------


## dantiesilva

> That may be a RAW vs RAI argument, but I come down on the side of RAW with this (kobolds need all the help they can get), so I would say yes to Tiny for the purposes Hide vs Spot checks.


Okay, thank you for the quick reply. I started the process of making said character last night with the 50pb that you allowed, it's not very far as the first level always takes the longest but I have begun. While at work it was very hard not to think of tiny little kobolds hiding in walls springing traps on those pesky thieves trying to steal from their dragon overlord lol.

I'm thinking about the design of the "dungeon" more and more and the opening room to the thieves looks like a normal dungeon room, motifs on the walls and such. Then they start walking inside and two kobolds inside the walls begin cranking a crank on each side of the wall that attaches to 4 spears on each side that randomly pop out each round (1 on each side) and the only real way to disable it would be to clug the hole the spears are coming out of (this potentially getting stabbed), breaking the spears, or trying to break through the wall to the two kobolds doing the work of 8. All the while from the ceiling 2 more kobolds are dropping random things (1 a rock, 2 alchemist fire, 3 tanglefoot bag) nothing to overpowered, but it would scare away most would be thieves.

----------


## Biscuit

> Okay, thank you for the quick reply. I started the process of making said character last night with the 50pb that you allowed, it's not very far as the first level always takes the longest but I have begun. While at work it was very hard not to think of tiny little kobolds hiding in walls springing traps on those pesky thieves trying to steal from their dragon overlord lol.
> 
> I'm thinking about the design of the "dungeon" more and more and the opening room to the thieves looks like a normal dungeon room, motifs on the walls and such. Then they start walking inside and two kobolds inside the walls begin cranking a crank on each side of the wall that attaches to 4 spears on each side that randomly pop out each round (1 on each side) and the only real way to disable it would be to clug the hole the spears are coming out of (this potentially getting stabbed), breaking the spears, or trying to break through the wall to the two kobolds doing the work of 8. All the while from the ceiling 2 more kobolds are dropping random things (1 a rock, 2 alchemist fire, 3 tanglefoot bag) nothing to overpowered, but it would scare away most would be thieves.


I think for a game like that, the best way to handle it would be to say the dragon has the Leadership feat, and the player character is actually the cohort. The rest of the 'followers' would be normie kobolds (NPC Class levels and/or HD) that are mostly used to refresh the static defenses of the lair via their Craft [Trapmaking] skills and forage for or otherwise produce food to feed themselves. And obviously a dragon would not spend his hoard, so they would probably have the Landlord feat to calculate total value of the dungeon's rooms/traps.

----------


## dantiesilva

Makes sense and kinda the route I was roughly thinking as well as I did plan on taking the landlord feat as well. As while the dragons lair is filled with massive loot and such. The kobolds don't live in it's horde so probably have a connected area to the dragons where they eat, sleep, work, and worship said dragon.

----------


## dantiesilva

Another RAW vs RAI kinda question, *Swarmfighting* states that 4 small creatures can share the same space, and creatures smaller than small size count as half a person. So mix that with *Slight build*  would you thus be able to fit 8 kobolds in a single 5ft. square...?

----------


## Shiro_Nogard

I am interested. have a couple ideas and will throw it here tomorrow.

----------


## Biscuit

> Another RAW vs RAI kinda question, *Swarmfighting* states that 4 small creatures can share the same space, and creatures smaller than small size count as half a person. So mix that with *Slight build*  would you thus be able to fit 8 kobolds in a single 5ft. square...?


Since they only count as Tiny when beneficial in regards to _opposed checks_, I don't think that would work. Sadly, no 5' block pile of flat-packed kobolds. lol

----------


## dantiesilva

> Since they only count as Tiny when beneficial in regards to _opposed checks_, I don't think that would work. Sadly, no 5' block pile of flat-packed kobolds. lol


All good, means 100 won't die to a single fireball lol.

I just need to pick spells on my sorcerer side and equip him with some gear/make the dungeon and I'm done with said character. I just want to say after looking over your fixes and rewrites for the two classes I'm using that they look really well done and I look forward to playing.

----------


## Shiro_Nogard

OK here goes nothing.
Jace Macedu
Race: Silverbrow human.
Class: Duskblade+Arcane duelist / Psychic Rogue (adventurer) (gestalt)

Interested in magic since he was small. Comes from a long line of sorcerers. He had as much character force as his family, but didn't let that deter him. Instead he found his calling from a wandering adventurer that taught him of the way of blade magic.

Not everything was to be his way. On of his brothers found out his aptitude and arranged a magical accident. He ended up on the a psionic plane of existence. There his dragon blood reacted granting him  psionic powers.

After being found out by evil dragon worshipers he eventually managed to defeat them, liberating Io's worshipers. 

Eventually he returns home to Eberron, but found he missed the days on the planes. So he decided to go adventure and test his luck.



Also, I would like to craft permanent magic item tattoos. Do we have to pay the exp?

----------


## dantiesilva

Character fully built, first 9 levels of his "Dungeon" made minus all the traps that as a kobold cost 50%less thanks to the extraordinary trapsmith anyway. Honestly I am unsure how most people would survive this warren, it is kind of scary how dangerous Kobolds are with just a little bit of work.

Mind you I didn't stat a single follower, the dragon, or his Cohort. As I haven't heard anything from you yet on if this was a go or not, or what kind of game you would like to be a part of.

----------


## Biscuit

*Official selection:* Going to give a solo game swap a try with *dantiesilva*. Check your DMs. :)

----------


## Feathersnow

Good luck, I basically dropped interest once I realized Dante had my same idea, but better.

----------


## dantiesilva

> Good luck, I basically dropped interest once I realized Dante had my same idea, but better.


Why thank you Feathersnow but I honestly loved your idea as well and had to try really hard to change mine up as originally I was doing druid/beast heart adept on the other side. I only came up with the sorcerer part when I saw the fix for the dragon disciple and decided throwing all my cards in draconic heritage could be fun and something one normally can't do in the high power level games I tend to find here.

----------

